

Bill Gates Funds A Smartphone Battery That Runs On Human Urine - bane
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-funds-pee-smartphone-battery-2013-12

======
kirtijthorat
Now that's what I would called a tech revolution which should put a badge
"Powered by Human" on it -- just like the "Powered by Intel" or "Powered by
Linux"

